# Why does my nanny cry all the time?



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a 3-4 yr old nanny that was with a buck from June 26 to July 31. She is in a barn stall with my 2 other does since Nov 25th. The last 2 days she has been crying all the time. Quits for about an hour or two and then starts back up. 

I am beginning to doubt she is even pregnant. 

She has plenty of hay and water. I have her on camera and watch her wander around and cry. When I (physically) look in at her she comes over and stops crying. 

I am thinking if the crying gets real loud and doesn't quit then maybe she is in labor? Most of the time it is a soft/medium cry. 

I am fairly new at all this. 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What breed is she? Nubians cry A LOT for no reason. They are just loud. So if she's a Nubian, that's just what they do.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, she is a Nubian! Thanks, Judy


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

You're very welcome! ;-)


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My FF pygmy/ nigerian cross screamed for 12 hours before she had her little guy. Nothing could console her, but it was obvious to me she was going to have him that day. Her bag was huge overnight and her teats were filling with milk.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I don't have a Nubian but I had Nigi's that were cry babies. We put a radio in the barn and they've reduced the amount of crying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does she have an udder going on? According to your breeding schedule, she should be kidding soon. Does she look sloppy in the vulva, her tailhead dropped, any discharge or ligs gone or softening? then, she is going to kid soon.

If not, she may be in heat too.

Does she have a buddy?


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

I also have a nubian. I understand your concern when I first got my goat fluffy she would cry all the time only when I went out to be with her would she stop crying. But after a little while she understood when I said goodnight she wouldn't see me till morning. When I said see you later that ment I'll be back for feeding time last I would say I'll be right back ment that when I went inside I'd come out. Now she doesn't cry. Only when I'm outside and haven't let her out or played with her. Even with the other goats she would rather be with me.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My Nubians only yell when they see me and want food. The only one that cries a lot is my friend's doeling I just picked up who was bottle fed and is super needy. No bottle babies for me! If she just started crying like this and wasn't before I'd think something is bothering her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed....my nubians cry when they want food.I don't plan on keeping any bottle babies....I just don't have that kind of time to commit,sadly.I did have a couple of bottle babies until butcher size...very needy, and too much being jumped on for me.It didn't seem so bad when they were little.....:/


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

This one's little and it still drives me nuts. The minute she can't see me she screams her head off.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh.  That drives me crazy...that's what Daisy Mae does when separated from Heidi....sigh...her FF should be fun :crazy:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Judy7 said:


> She is in a barn stall with my 2 other does since Nov 25th. The last 2 days she has been crying all the time.


Why is she confined to a barn stall? She could very well be crying because she wants out of the barn stall.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If she's not pregnant and she doesn't normally do this, she's in heat.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

My ND doe had one heat that I thought one of us may not live through! She decided it was necessary to start SCREAMING from midnight till 3am. Mind you, I do not have a nice big farm. I live on a residential street in a suburban area. My neighbors love my little farmstead... but I thought for sure they'd run me out of town for that one! :-o I bred her at her next heat... wasn't taking any chances! So far, we've not had another heat like that one - knock on wood. 

But if she was in with a buck... kidding could be the reason too.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Yeah, I can see where that would you real popular in the neighborhood!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My kinder (nubian/pygmy) is a big baby!!!! When I first got her she never had any attention, since then I've spent all hours possible in the field getting her used to me. Many months later she screams and cries till I come see here. Yes they are very loud but the sweetest goats at the same time


----------

